# black yote



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Seen him for about five years off and on but today I had the camera .


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Good shooting!

The pictures look awesome. That guy will make someone a nice trophy some day.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Your not going to tame any turkeys with that guy around. Lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

You are going to make a lot of guy's envious showing that black phase. We have blacks around here also in St. Clair County. Might try to get one this evening.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. Too bad you werent carrying a .223 instead of that camera though!:evil:


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys . flying wasp he is in St. Clair County.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Never caught a black yote before, that would be cool. Nice Pics!


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Man! Thats so awesome!!

That's a good size coyote too. I can't think of many things I wouldn't do for an opportunity to take that bad boy. How awesome would it be to have a black phase full body mount:yikes:


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll vouch for the black yotes in st.clair county as well


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

they go for 250 300 on taxi.net


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Found a dead 8pt behind the house on Xmas day. Couldn't have been a couple days old. All ripped up, yote tracks everywhere. Set up the trailcam, sure enough one of the three was black. Also St Clair Co


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

seen a black yote a few years ago when out deer hunting, southern Sanilac County. Seeing a trend maybe?!?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Very Cool!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Big Buck said:


> they go for 250 300 on taxi.net


I wouldn't even take a $1,000 if I shot one. Trophy of a lifetime.

I went out calling tonight and about 10 minutes into the set a black dog ran out of the pines. I bought shat myself after seeing this thread last night! I quickly got the crosshairs on him and realized it was a black lab. He charged my foxpro and just as he got to it I turned it to pup distress and he ran for the hills.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

If I had a hit list he would be number 1 on it. I have one in my area but we don't cross paths very often.


----------

